# Professor Fails whole class - find out why



## DonP (Apr 9, 2009)

Good example of how to teach well too. 

This is an excellent real-world explanation, read on:

An economics professor at Texas Tech said he had never failed a single student before but had, once, failed an entire class. That class had insisted that socialism worked and that no one would be poor and no one would be rich, a great equalizer. The professor then said ok, we will have an experiment in this class on socialism.


All grades would be averaged and everyone would receive the same grade so no one would fail and no one would receive an 'A'. After the first test the grades were averaged and everyone got a 'B'. The students who studied hard were upset and the students who studied little were happy.

But, as the second test rolled around, the students who studied little had studied even less and the ones who studied hard decided they wanted a free ride too; so they studied little.. The second test average was a 'D'! No one was happy. When the 3rd test rolled around the average was an 'F'.

The scores never increased as bickering, blame, name calling all resulted in hard feelings and no one would study for the benefit of anyone else. All failed, to their great surprise, and the professor told them that socialism would also ultimately fail because when the reward is great, the effort to succeed is great; but when government takes all the reward away; no one will try or want to succeed.


Could not be any simpler than that...


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 9, 2009)

Great illustration


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 9, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Solus Christus (Apr 9, 2009)

Clever little parable.  Makes you wonder if something like it ever happened.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 9, 2009)

Do you have a link to this story or is it just an apocryphal tale being passed around via e-mail?

Why is this in the Spiritual Warfare forum?


----------



## Herald (Apr 9, 2009)

Link?


----------



## DonP (Apr 9, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Do you have a link to this story or is it just an apocryphal tale being passed around via e-mail?
> 
> Why is this in the Spiritual Warfare forum?



Couldn't find a politics one so put it here for now. Couldn't find one on teaching examples feel free to move it to a better place?


----------



## Solus Christus (Apr 9, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Do you have a link to this story or is it just an apocryphal tale being passed around via e-mail?
> 
> Why is this in the Spiritual Warfare forum?



No answers here on your second question Rich, but this is just a tale being circulated. Here's the same story on Snopes.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 9, 2009)

Moved to Entertainment and Humor.

Thread closed. We don't have a forum for urban legends.


----------

